

Ask HN: Best online course to learn coding? - Kraxon

Hey,<p>I recently quit my job as a marketing manager for a startup and have a decent runway before i have to start looking for another job. I&#x27;m interested in learning how to code (been waiting since i was 13) and was wondering if anyone has found an awesome online course.<p>Planning on learning Rails as it seems to have a huge amount of resources available.
======
dxypher
I'd personally use multiple learning tools, as repeated exposure can really
help coding concepts stick. A few people have already mentioned codeschool
which I agree is a good place to start. I'd checkout the free tutorials at
[http://tutorials.jumpstartlab.com/](http://tutorials.jumpstartlab.com/) Also
lynda.com, codecademy(to learn Ruby),
[http://teamtreehouse.com/](http://teamtreehouse.com/) Are all resources I've
used personally and found helpful.

If you want to take a full time course there are of course the coding schools
like devbootcamp, appacademy etc. Or the online equivalent at bloc.io

Hope this gives you some ideas, and good luck.

------
martindale
I posted a few resources a while back, and I'm still a huge fan of Stanford's
CS101 course:
[https://plus.google.com/112353210404102902472/posts/MVQXyw9E...](https://plus.google.com/112353210404102902472/posts/MVQXyw9EJDE)

------
vaisakh
Hey,

lynda.com codeschool.com courseera udx udacity

Good luck

~~~
alexgaribay
I second [http://codeschool.com](http://codeschool.com). They have a great
catalog of courses and their interactive demos are very good.

------
davyjones
CodeLearn (codelearn.org)

~~~
ameen
I'd say codeschool.com is much better since it actually explains what is going
on.

CodeLearn just gives you a bunch of commands to type on a remote server to
give you the illusion that you made an app, moreover it doesn't explain
anything other than just giving you the commands/instructions on how to get a
scaffold running.

I'd also say that Rails is terrible to learn for new comers to programming
since it abstracts so much out. CodeSchool, Codecademy and Zed Shaw's awesome
LPTHW makes more sense than the aforementioned site.

Start with Python and once you're familiar/comfortable with it look at
microframeworks such as Flask and later on move to Django and stuff.

Get the fundamentals right, that's all you need to understand all the
programming languages under the sun.

------
timhargis
codeacademy.com

